

Building D3 bar chart in AngularJS - cgarvis
http://chrisgarvis.com/blog/building-d3-bar-chart-for-angular.html

======
stevekinney
Do you think you could include either a gist with the HTML or just an example
of the bar chart on the page. I would like to see what the end result looks
like before I go through the minor hassle of building it myself.

~~~
cgarvis
Demo image is up.

~~~
stevekinney
Awesome sauce.

